

14 hackathon product ideas worked on at Garage48 Music Tallinn - jkaljundi
http://garage48.org/blogger/ideas-pitched-at-garage48-tallinn-music

======
MartinV
Great event, first time about Music and Entertainment Apps. Mentors from US,
Germany and Finland :)

